# Jumping spider sitting on my wall



## SashaT (Mar 5, 2014)

I was returning home from a walk with my youngest son. He said dad, look there is a spider. Having not shot any "bugs" in quite a long time, I decided to take a sort of quick shot. As far as settings here they are: 1/250, f/13, ISO 400. Any comments are welcome


----------



## BillM (Mar 5, 2014)

I like it, what were you using for a lens ?


----------



## SashaT (Mar 6, 2014)

BillM said:


> I like it, what were you using for a lens ?



Thanks!

I was using a Nikon 60mm 2.8.


----------



## falcontertomt (Mar 6, 2014)

Cute little guy. I love jumping spiders.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 6, 2014)

I need to pick up one of those 60mm 2.8G macro lenses eventually. Little gems they are.

Jumping spiders might be the only spider that could be called, "cute"


----------

